# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  دانلود کتاب مدار منطقی به زبان فارسی

## bijibuji

دانلود کتاب مدار منطقی به زبان فارسی

دانلود
 
موفق باشد.
 فراموش نشه.

----------


## benyamin_pc

سلام مهندس دستت درد نکنه ولی لینکت خرابه !!

----------


## bijibuji

> سلام مهندس دستت درد نکنه ولی لینکت خرابه !!


این که دیگه تشکر ویژه نیاز داره

----------


## joojoo66

آقا لینک کاملا درسته  :لبخند: 

دمت گرم  :قلب:

----------


## bijibuji

> آقا لینک کاملا درسته 
> 
> دمت گرم


آره دوست خوبم. می دونم. من تا تست نکنم لینک نمی ذارم. این دوستمون مذاح کردن من هم متقابلا شوخی نمودم.  :خجالت:

----------


## bijibuji

قابل توجه دوستانی که نیاز به کتاب و جزوه دارن، تعداد معتنابهی کتاب و جزوه بدرد بخور با لینک سالم در این پست گذاشتم. می تونید برید و حالشو ببرید:
*
کارشناسی ارشد IT*

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام
اگه اشتبه نكنم در اين سايت هم كتاب و جزوه فراوان پيدا مي شه

http://www.forum.karshenasi.com/

----------


## uniservice

> آره دوست خوبم. می دونم. من تا تست نکنم لینک نمی ذارم. این دوستمون مذاح کردن من هم متقابلا شوخی نمودم.


پدر جان دوستون راست میگه لینک خرابه اصلا خود شما رو لینک کلیک کردین ببینین چی نشون میده ؟ اینو نشون میده 



اگر کسی لینک سالم می خواد از اینجا دانلود کنه (منبع : www.txt.ir)
دانلود

----------

